
Y Combinator and CRV Quickstart Compared - mattjaynes
http://buzzboston.wordpress.com/2007/04/27/i-know-y-combinator-and-crv-quickstart-you-are-no-y-combinator-it%e2%80%99s-hard-to-change-your-stripes/
======
theremora
the point is. the press compares the two but they are far apart in actuality.
A VC emulating YC would be this
<http://www.hcp.com/news/newsdetails.php/id/49812>

~~~
mattculbreth
Ok this I see, good post.

------
mattculbreth
I'm not sure I understand the point this author is trying to make. I don't see
CRV trying to pretend they're YC in any way.

PG--do you know these guys? What do you think of their Quickstart/loan
program?

